# 8HP Tecumseh HMSK80



## karlosb (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. I have a 9 year old MTD two stage snowblower with a 8HP Tecumseh HMSK80 engine that I purchased used. This engine has had very little use but I think it was stored with gas left in carb as it would not start except with the electric starterand it ran rough. I replaced spark plug and replaced needle valve and seat. Engine starts on second pull now with recoil starter, but doesn't throw snow very well and plugs up easily. Should the engine speed up when I engage the auger? A friend told me to have carb boiled out. Any advice appreciated. Thanks, karlosb


----------



## indypower500 (Mar 13, 2009)

The carb may be plugged up. Sitting with gas in it will varnish up all the holes inside. Needs to come off, be taken apart and soaked for a couple hours in a carb soaking solution. Full throttle RPM's should be 3600. Engine should not speed up when engaging the auger. It will slow down for a split second, then recover to nromal RPM. 1st is to make sure it is running @3600 RPM @ full throttle. If RPM's are good, check the belts. Slipping belt won't throw snow far.


----------



## karlosb (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to send me the info. Appreciate it. Karlosb


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

You also have to remember on that old of a snow blower, the shroud and shute and impellar are probably rusted up pretty good. This can cause the aggrevated plugging as the snow can not glide through, instead it sticks and plugs. You also have to use a fairly slow gear when blowing snow, too fast and it will plug up also. Have you check the belts for the impellar and auger drive system? If there slipping there not gonna blow snow very good either. Sounds like it needs a little cleaning, but if it is starting on the second pull, thats pretty darn good. Just my 2 cents.


----------

